# northman plows??



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

so i found a used northman plow on my local craigslist for a cheap price. it also comes with the mounts that will fit my truck. sounds like the guy has put a bunch of new parts and time into the plow so it should be ready to go. he was also going to throw in a 300lb spreader which doesnt do me much good. but i would put it to work somehow. anyways i dont know much about northman. does anyone have any positive or negative thoughts? im going to try to go look at this plow this week. i tried using google but didnt find much. Thanks


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*northman*

the only thing i can say is to check for parts availability they were sold and were going to change the plows .


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

what do you mean they were sold? like northern sold to another company?


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

To the best of my knowledge, Northman is out of business. One of their distributors purchased all of their inventory last year. I would suggest you contact:

Lampert Hitch
3927 W 38th Ave
Denver, CO 80212
800.235.7569
John Lampert or Nick Benallo

They were one of Northman's largest distributors (actually I think the largest). I think that they have lots of parts on hand to service you if you buy the plow. It's a toll free call so you got nothing to lose by calling them.


----------



## gib (Dec 11, 2008)

It was the first plow I ever had---and the best plow. I had an 8 footer that was very heavy and worked great. The motor and hydraulics were under the hood. It could be a little messy unhooking the hoses, but even it the coldest whether it ran fast. It was a lot more "wobbly" than my western. In the 6 years I had the only issue was a few cutting edges


----------



## nboeger4 (Nov 29, 2008)

alright. ill try calling that number tomorrow. the only problem i see is if i cant get parts locally during a storm. but i was suppose to go look at it tomorrow but didnt have time. im hoping to try to make it over there tomorrow.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

gib;1039424 said:


> It was the first plow I ever had---and the best plow.


Heh, same here. In fact I sold it to a guy that subs for me now and it is still in use. I was able to service my Northman with Western and Boss parts. In the 12 years that the plow has been operating I replaced two Hydro couples, 2 hoses, 1 Solenoid, 1 Relay and I took the motor to a local electronics shop and had the brushes cleaned and new connections put on it. When I had to put a new cut edge, I found a Boss edge with the same bolt pattern. My point is, they are decent plows and I was able to service it. But yes, Northman has been sold and I don't think they are producing any more, just selling off the remaining stock.


----------

